# Remove Locast from Guide?



## MassMan (Mar 19, 2019)

Just wondering if thats possible?


----------



## stevelion (Aug 2, 2014)

That's a good question. I would have thought to remove it from "My Streaming Services," but in looking there, Locast is not an option. Perhaps you have to uninstall the app. It raises a broader question about what services the guide actually supports. So far, I see only Sling, Locast, and TiVo.


----------



## babsonnexus (Jan 13, 2016)

TiVo Stream 4K: Path to Perfection

See 8-4:










See 9:


----------



## MassMan (Mar 19, 2019)

I guess I'm sol since I'm in the Boston market until locast and their crappy resolution gets shutdown. Thanks


----------



## mike3y (Jan 5, 2021)

Wish this wasn't forced down our throats.


----------

